# Dubai - Not just a city of skyscrapers



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

I present a selection of photo's from my recent visit to Dubai. Hope they prove interesting and show Dubai isn't just a vast building site....

Dubai Creek.









The heart of Dubai, Deira a cosmopolitan area where the locals live and work.









The old covered Souq in Deira, much more interesting than the modern shopping malls.


















The spice souq.



























Traditional Windtower over the spice souq, a form of air-conditioning.









Beautiful Al-Ahmadiya school, traditional Emirati architecture. 


















Heritage house, traditional home.



























Bur Dubai, the other side of the creek









Me with Falcon.






















































The Indian quarter in Bur Dubai.









Hindi Lane



























National Bank of Dubai Building, landmark on the Creek.



























Finally a pic of the Burj (more to come)









Jumeirah Mosque


















Newly opened Dubai Mall, Worlds largest? Not sure, but its certainly large.




































The Address.









The Burj Dubai, such a nightmare to take a picture of this in one frame.


















The Gate









The Emirates Towers, My favourites I think.



























Wafi Mall and Raffles City Dubai


















View from New Asia Bar 17th floor Raffles City Dubai.









Creekside Park and lovely spot when its sweltering in the sun



























Dubai Creek Golfclub


















Dhow Wharfage, the original reason Dubai is here a trading point.






















































The most important man for Dubai!









Pink Flamingoes at the end of the creek.


















Sheikh Zayed Road seen from the Creek.













































The QE2 anchored in Port Rashid.









Dubai MArina, Expat central!



























The Burj Al Arab.



























The Lobby of the Burj, Gold leaf everywhere.













































View from the Skyview BAr (most expensive cup of tea I've ever had, or ever will have!)


















Atlantis Resort on the Palm Jumeirah









The World, a part of it.






















































Dubai Marina from Burj Al Arab causeway.









Madinat Jumeriah


















Driving down Sheikh Zayed, Do not attempt this if you are at all a worried driver!


















Yes we drove through a sandstorm!



























Ski Dubai









On the way to Abu Dhabi we passed this enormous thing, a headquarters for a company called ALDAR I believe.


















Abu Dhabi traffic, nearly as hellish as Dubai's









The Corniche gardens, lovely.













































Bloke doing stunts in an underpass.


















And finally a big pano.....

Burj Dubai and lake.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Great to see some street and culture shots instead of just the skyline. nice pictures.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The most interresting photos about Dubai that I even seen. :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

Some excellent photos, thanks for posting


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Really interesting pictures! I really enjoy it a lot and it gives me a lot of ideas what Dubai is really like. I'd love to go to Dubai sometime in 2010-12.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for a well rounded thread that captures more of Dubai then just a bunch of cranes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for showing Dubai street scenes, very nice  and of course Burj Dubai is great, no doubt


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Really enjoyed going through your thread  thanks for sharing and i hope you enjoyed your trip


----------



## manfrom (Oct 21, 2008)

nice well rounded set of pictures


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

This is one of the best threads I have seen about Dubai, very nice pix. Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics Pingyao. Nice to see the other side of Dubai. Not the construction site.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

good work!~


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for making the effort regarding the pictures of the street scenes, great job


----------

